# Slot Outlaws



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

My new project is to transform a bunch of these Into the top ten list and a couple other choice cars from the show .

I need help on the Farm Truck and the Sonoma. 1970 Chevy pick up and a 2005 I think GMC Sonoma .I need those 2 for sure and I also need the 86 El Camino body. HELP!!!

Here is the first grouping .First pic, the before shot


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Coooool project J65, love that show...!!! Always liked watching "Pass Time" too, wish it would come back...RM


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Maybe a little heavy,stick a mega G chassis in it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-GreenL...711106?hash=item542814e602:g:eCUAAOSwk1JWb3m1
>Tom<


----------



## vickers83 (Mar 8, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Maybe a little heavy,stick a mega G chassis in it. http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-64-GreenL...711106?hash=item542814e602:g:eCUAAOSwk1JWb3m1
> >Tom<


Yowzers! When did 1/64th diecast get so expensive?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

vickers83 said:


> Yowzers! When did 1/64th diecast get so expensive?




Dam!!!!! That's insane!!!!!


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

vickers83 said:


> Yowzers! When did 1/64th diecast get so expensive?


I guess because its a famous Chevy truck ..
too bad , I would give $10 bux for it .
they sold 86 for the price they want


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

First up is Murder Nova .Just out of the paint booth .Some hardware out back Tom and should be good to go ???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

joe, you might want to consider a charcoal or dark grey background when photographing very dark objects.
the contrast the camera is trying to deal with makes some of the details of your great paint jobs just about impossible to discern.
I am no professional, but give it a try.
just drape a piece of cloth for your back drop and see if the details become more discernable in those pics.

nice Vdub!!!!!


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Liking the Murder Nova

Good work Joe

Boosted


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Like them Nova's!!! Cool work J65!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks guys .I'm trying 









Here's the VW


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok next up KS Shane's Pro-Charged Vega .In which I used aan AW chassis!!! Ha!!! Finally found good Joe for one of those!!!!


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

J65, your Nova & Vega have made the top Ten & looks like you went American Picker's in VW P/U! Great work. ..RL


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

very nice renditions.
your pics look better too


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Guys ? 

Al, here is my hot wheels El Camino. Even the 4 gear chassis is not quite long enough so this body would require extensive body work and altering to get it to fit a tjet chassis. 

Not saying it can't be done but just not in NY wheel house of expertise .


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## TBI (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.troystoysinc.com/product_info.php?products_id=6387


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


>


the curse of the wheel-base :drunk:
divorced axle best bet.. 
& use a hopped-up T-Jet chassis :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Looked thru some boxes found these 

Daddy Dave's ride 





HO Detroit Tow truck.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Sweet, what's the tow truck going to be? Are these going to be trailer queens or actual runners? If you're going to run them perhaps use all tjets and set up a class using the dash quad and polys similar to the old Galinko econoline bulid that used mean greens and super 2 magnets.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sjracer said:


> Sweet, what's the tow truck going to be? Are these going to be trailer queens or actual runners? If you're going to run them perhaps use all tjets and set up a class using the dash quad and polys similar to the old Galinko econoline bulid that used mean greens and super 2 magnets.


Mostly for show. Ya spend the time building them .The last thing I want is for it to blast into the stop box and get damaged .


But you make me think, maybe just maybe.......


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Check with Al he may know, but Galinko's base rtr chassis used to be a jet ( holes drilled in the side for ventilation) with shunt and braids, two Radio Shack polymer magnets, slip on silicones, a set of Super II magnets and a a mean green for around $40. I believe they ran some where in the area of 25- 30 mph. Might be a fun and relatively inexpensive class. 

p.s. A wheelie bar was highly recommended


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Monte Carlo*

Hey Joe, where did you get that Green '71(?) Monte Carlo in the second row? It's looks like it has a Pull back chassis under it, as I look thru the missing windshield.



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> My new project is to transform a bunch of these Into the top ten list and a couple other choice cars from the show .
> 
> I need help on the Farm Truck and the Sonoma. 1970 Chevy pick up and a 2005 I think GMC Sonoma .I need those 2 for sure and I also need the 86 El Camino body. HELP!!!
> 
> Here is the first grouping .First pic, the before shot


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hi Ralph. 

Yea dude it an MEV. Mike makes some of the best models!!

Www.Tjets.com


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Joe. This place may have some bodies if ya have not found them yet...........http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/
>Tom<


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Super Coupe said:


> Hey Joe. This place may have some bodies if ya have not found them yet...........http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/
> >Tom<



Ok, what are you seeing that I'm not Tom?? I don't see anything I can use bro??


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

joe if you look under gm bodys .
there is the elcamino you want in resin.
eighth one down on the left side .
just click on this link 
http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id14.html


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

60chevyjim said:


> joe if you look under gm bodys .
> there is the elcamino you want in resin.
> eighth one down on the left side .
> just click on this link
> http://members.tripod.com/jims_customs/id14.html


PM sent Jim ??


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Here are some the guys been working on. Hope they turn out good in the end .The Dart that Dominator runs doesn't have a perm hood ornament yet .Here are two different types .Still need to do exhaust and maybe some chutes


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Farm truck is badass!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

The Monte Carlo will beat him, if he can get it to hook up!!! RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Lol!! You so obviously watch .The street beast is a 50/50 car lmao!!!!

Now the Dominator is a solid runner!!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

I hope that someone reports you to the Outlaws show, so maybe slots can get some time on that show. Keep them coming, liking all of them.


Rob


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hahahahahaha that would be something Rob ? 

Then I'll go there with my real street car, not like what these guys call "street" cars. Mine actually wears plates, has insurance and drives to the grocery store!! And my car never seen a trailer. Granted my car will only run 11's but I use and drive it!!!


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Is that a dark British green. Now I know why you are dreaming of a 65 Buick. If you can find a diecast when I get back to casting and get more HYDOSPAN I'll shrink it down to TJET size.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

vaBcHRog said:


> Is that a dark British green. Now I know why you are dreaming of a 65 Buick. If you can find a diecast when I get back to casting and get more HYDOSPAN I'll shrink it down to TJET size.




Hahahaha .Yea man they still till this day, no one besides my hero Mike aka MEV did any kind of a 65 Skylark!!!! Never anywhere. 

That's why I already have about 75 of then from Mike .I told him if he did make my beloved 65 that I would support him!! 

I have another dozen or so on order cause he only had 4 blems for me at Bobs show Sunday .

The car is the original color green one repaint done in 78-79 .It had no interior at all except a badly ripped to shreds bench seat HP front .Nothing else inside. And it had the Fireball V6 and a powerglide .Now it's got a 463 Buick Big Block, 1971 block, and a T 400 with 323's in the new posi ?


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

One Sweet Skylark !!! ..RL


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice ride J65, very nice!!! You run on 12 or 18 volts??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Nice ride J65, very nice!!! You run on 12 or 18 volts??? RM


More like 220K!!!!!


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Joe, did you see the commercial for Street Outlaws New Orleans? I wonder if they switched up because Big Chief kept getting his butt kicked by Kye Kelley?


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

sjracer said:


> Joe, did you see the commercial for Street Outlaws New Orleans? I wonder if they switched up because Big Chief kept getting his butt kicked by Kye Kelley?



Yup . It starts the 22ND I believe 

And the show has nothing to do with Big Chief. Kye is just a likeable guy who beats Chief lol 


Discovery channel just trying to capitalize on the success of Street outlaws.


----------



## Jrides Customs (Feb 26, 2016)

Are those T-jet body's? I have built all the street outlaws but have not found the Chevy truck body's.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Any pics??? RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes all tjets .The truck is from MEV 

www.tjets.com. 

It's a 71 truck body Mike has .


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*truck*



Jrides Customs said:


> Are those T-jet body's? I have built all the street outlaws but have not found the Chevy truck body's.


mini lindy





http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-promo-ki...439559?hash=item2812395707:g:lI0AAOSwzgRWw7Sp

http://www.ebay.com/itm/HO-promo-ki...303103?hash=item1a0e31eebf:g:YbAAAOSwWTRWw7GQ

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINDBERG-CH...335748?hash=item5682a98744:g:ho0AAOSwUuFWynrV

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LINDBERG-CH...335834?hash=item5682a9879a:g:8EUAAOSwWTRWynr6

.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Yup . It starts the 22ND I believe
> 
> And the show has nothing to do with Big Chief. Kye is just a likeable guy who beats Chief lol
> 
> ...


on taillights fade (Greg's Ebay site) saw a Buick on there.. didn't catch the year...

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------

